# 는 중



## Jgon

In 클래시 오브 클랜, the loading screen says "상대 찾는 중," which is translated in English as "Searching for an opponent." Can it replaced with "상대 찾는다?"

Thanks~


----------



## KDH

No, it cannot be replaced with your suggested sentence.
When a sentence ends with 다, it is a declarative sentence, which means it does not go together with a question mark.


----------



## Rance

KDH said:


> No, it cannot be replaced with your suggested sentence.
> When a sentence ends with 다, it is a declarative sentence, which means it does not go together with a question mark.



To be more accurate , it is -는다 , not -다 alone for this particular example(although their usages are the same).
Also it can be used in an interrogative sentence directed to oneself.
However "search_ing_" is not a question but an act in progress.
Also you would not want to use 해라체 to your clients as it lacks honorifics.

You can say 상대를 찾는 중입니다


----------

